# Need your help, pals!



## dananaritos (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello there, folks.
I want to tell you my story.
I was registered on FA since 2013 and that was really great, I was able to work online and that was all I need! And I drew some NSFW content sometimes, of course. Well, it ended up really bad in April 2016 - one weird person started to persecute me on every site, they wrote everywhere how awful am I, send my works to my friends calling me a slut and other words... I never seen such kind of hate before and that was a real moral pressure for me, I deleted everything, I lost everything: my friends, my online job, I couldn't stand it, I was totally ruined and they continue to finish me off. I got a moral trauma and can't draw NSFW stuff anymore, maybe light eroticism only. I didn't even know who are they and what did they need, really. They finished doing this not so long ago. And I was needed money all this time. I live in Russia with my mother, her salary is only $200-$250 per month (she is a qualified doctor with more than 25 years of work experience), and we can only buy the most neccessary things. That's because the economic condition of our country right now is the worst I ever lived in (because of a corruption, if you are interested, here is detailed investigation 



 , eng subtitles are available). We are living really poorly right now and going through hard times.
So I want to ask you to take a look at my FA profile and if you'd like my style, maybe take a commission. Here is my profile - Userpage of dananaritos -- Fur Affinity [dot] net (There is only one submission there right now, but I will upload more soon). Thank you so much for reading this all, have a good day!


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear about what haters did to you. Unfortunately I can't see your submission, probably due to the fact that I can only see 'general' submissions. Good luck with your finance.


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 9, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> Sorry to hear about what haters did to you. Unfortunately I can't see your submission, probably due to the fact that I can only see 'general' submissions. Good luck with your finance.



Yep, submission has mature rating.
Thank you, pal!


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 9, 2017)

did you report the people who blackmailed you
they need to get off this site.


----------



## Renven (Mar 9, 2017)

when i eventually do get money to spend, i want to spend it on a commission. i'll do it for you. won't be for awhile tho. i will


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 9, 2017)

Make a new persona


Easiest and quickest way to fix the problem


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 9, 2017)

Ну, вообще, если рисуешь очень много NSFW-контента и строишь на этом карьеру, то первая вещь, о которой надо заботиться в обязательном порядке - это приватность и анонимность, поэтому впредь советую быть осторожнее (а то люди в наше время разбрасывают личную информацию как конфетки, а после жалуются, что их странные дяди до ручки доводят). А так, если зарабатываешь для себя, то как Серёжа сказал, просто создай новый юзернейм и стартуй с него, но если положение действительно плачевное, то просто посоветую объединять коммишки с работой, что делает большинство моих знакомых художников - на заказах много не покушаешь, и даже какое-нибудь клерководство в магазине в месячной перспективе окупит себя раза в полтора больше. Ну, если слишком лень заниматься подобным, можно попробовать себя во фрилансе, ибо на иностранных площадках вроде UpWork можно поднять куда больше денег, чем на кошачьих писюнах по 30-50 долларов на каждый. Правда, опять же, рисовать придётся не то что хочется, а то что требуют дяди-стартаперы, но между нами, зарабатывать вообще сложно, будь хоть плохая экономика или хорошая экономика.

TLDR: впредь следи за приватностью NSFW-аккаунта,  не ленись пробовать другие источники дохода. К слову, у тебя довольно красивые рисунок, проблема лишь в том, что именно что "рисунок" а не "рисунки", поэтому мне правда нечего сказать - довольно странно и непродуктивно предлагать людям коммишки, но при этом не предоставлять своё портфолио 

(хотелось бы историю подробнее услышать, между нами. В ЛС напиши, если не против .о. )


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 9, 2017)

As a Russian, I would also like to publicly mention that economy in Russia isn't_ that _bad - it may seem crappy, and in many directions it is, but you can find a decent job if you try good enough (I earn around $300-$400 despite not having much experience in my field, and a really good doctor can earn $500-$800 a month - I know one who works in paid polyclinic and earns $600 a month), and prices on all the important, non brand-related stuff here are _much _lower than in, say, USA (for example, you can buy a loaf of bread for as little as $0.35, and average rent for 2 bedroom apartments is just around $60-80, at least if not speaking about Moscow or St. Petersburg ). Again, I know it's not in the best shape compared to some other countries, and there's a lot of corruption going on indeed, but as of now, it's pretty liveable, and the whole "We're living poorly because economy is in crapper" seems more like an appeal to pity to me than anything.


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 9, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> did you report the people who blackmailed you
> they need to get off this site.



They created a lot of accounts, it would not help.


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 9, 2017)

Renven said:


> when i eventually do get money to spend, i want to spend it on a commission. i'll do it for you. won't be for awhile tho. i will



Thank a lot, pal!


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 9, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Make a new persona
> 
> 
> Easiest and quickest way to fix the problem



I did it already, I made new account.


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 9, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Ну, вообще, если рисуешь очень много NSFW-контента и строишь на этом карьеру, то первая вещь, о которой надо заботиться в обязательном порядке - это приватность и анонимность, поэтому впредь советую быть осторожнее (а то люди в наше время разбрасывают личную информацию как конфетки, а после жалуются, что их странные дяди до ручки доводят). А так, если зарабатываешь для себя, то как Серёжа сказал, просто создай новый юзернейм и стартуй с него, но если положение действительно плачевное, то просто посоветую объединять коммишки с работой, что делает большинство моих знакомых художников - на заказах много не покушаешь, и даже какое-нибудь клерководство в магазине в месячной перспективе окупит себя раза в полтора больше. Ну, если слишком лень заниматься подобным, можно попробовать себя во фрилансе, ибо на иностранных площадках вроде UpWork можно поднять куда больше денег, чем на кошачьих писюнах по 30-50 долларов на каждый. Правда, опять же, рисовать придётся не то что хочется, а то что требуют дяди-стартаперы, но между нами, зарабатывать вообще сложно, будь хоть плохая экономика или хорошая экономика.
> 
> TLDR: впредь следи за приватностью NSFW-аккаунта,  не ленись пробовать другие источники дохода. К слову, у тебя довольно красивые рисунок, проблема лишь в том, что именно что "рисунок" а не "рисунки", поэтому мне правда нечего сказать - довольно странно и непродуктивно предлагать людям коммишки, но при этом не предоставлять своё портфолио
> 
> (хотелось бы историю подробнее услышать, между нами. В ЛС напиши, если не против .о. )



Спасибо за развёрнутый комментарий, напишу.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 9, 2017)

dananaritos said:


> Спасибо за развёрнутый комментарий, напишу.


Амынь!


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 9, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> As a Russian, I would also like to publicly mention that economy in Russia isn't_ that _bad - it may seem crappy, and in many directions it is, but you can find a decent job if you try good enough (I earn around $300-$400 despite not having much experience in my field, and a really good doctor can earn $500-$800 a month - I know one who works in paid polyclinic and earns $600 a month), and prices on all the important, non brand-related stuff here are _much _lower than in, say, USA (for example, you can buy a loaf of bread for as little as $0.35, and average rent for 2 bedroom apartments is just around $60-80, at least if not speaking about Moscow or St. Petersburg ). Again, I know it's not in the best shape compared to some other countries, and there's a lot of corruption going on indeed, but as of now, it's pretty liveable, and the whole "We're living poorly because economy is in crapper" seems more like an appeal to pity to me than anything.



I live in small town by the way, salaries are really small here, but prices can be even higher than in Moscow sometimes.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 9, 2017)

dananaritos said:


> I live in small town by the way, salaries are really small here, but prices can be even higher than in Moscow sometimes.


What town is it exactly?


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 9, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> What town is it exactly?



Оренбург, не самый маленький, конечно, но в этом и проблема. Зарплаты у врачей выше 30 не бывают в природе, моя мама работает за 20-25 в лучшем случае, но последние месяца два перечисляют всего по 15! Это просто невыносимо. Купить квартиру, конечно, у нас стоит меньше, но вот продукты и прочее даже дороже могут быть и это вообще ни в какие ворота.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Mar 10, 2017)

I will definitely consider commissioning something. I'd like to see whatever else you post there first though.

While I don't share a story as sad as this one, I used to write some NSFW stuff. I had a few minor trolls comment on them. They made me feel bad, but I'm sure not as bad as the one who messed with you did...
I feel for you and wish you the best.


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 10, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Ну, вообще, если рисуешь очень много NSFW-контента и строишь на этом карьеру, то первая вещь, о которой надо заботиться в обязательном порядке - это приватность и анонимность, поэтому впредь советую быть осторожнее (а то люди в наше время разбрасывают личную информацию как конфетки, а после жалуются, что их странные дяди до ручки доводят). А так, если зарабатываешь для себя, то как Серёжа сказал, просто создай новый юзернейм и стартуй с него, но если положение действительно плачевное, то просто посоветую объединять коммишки с работой, что делает большинство моих знакомых художников - на заказах много не покушаешь, и даже какое-нибудь клерководство в магазине в месячной перспективе окупит себя раза в полтора больше. Ну, если слишком лень заниматься подобным, можно попробовать себя во фрилансе, ибо на иностранных площадках вроде UpWork можно поднять куда больше денег, чем на кошачьих писюнах по 30-50 долларов на каждый. Правда, опять же, рисовать придётся не то что хочется, а то что требуют дяди-стартаперы, но между нами, зарабатывать вообще сложно, будь хоть плохая экономика или хорошая экономика.
> 
> TLDR: впредь следи за приватностью NSFW-аккаунта,  не ленись пробовать другие источники дохода. К слову, у тебя довольно красивые рисунок, проблема лишь в том, что именно что "рисунок" а не "рисунки", поэтому мне правда нечего сказать - довольно странно и непродуктивно предлагать людям коммишки, но при этом не предоставлять своё портфолио
> 
> (хотелось бы историю подробнее услышать, между нами. В ЛС напиши, если не против .о. )





dananaritos said:


> Спасибо за развёрнутый комментарий, напишу.





nerdbat said:


> Амынь!





dananaritos said:


> Оренбург, не самый маленький, конечно, но в этом и проблема. Зарплаты у врачей выше 30 не бывают в природе, моя мама работает за 20-25 в лучшем случае, но последние месяца два перечисляют всего по 15! Это просто невыносимо. Купить квартиру, конечно, у нас стоит меньше, но вот продукты и прочее даже дороже могут быть и это вообще ни в какие ворота.


I literally just went on Google Translate. I needed to know what on Earth you were saying.


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 10, 2017)

dananaritos said:


> Оренбург, не самый маленький, конечно, но в этом и проблема. Зарплаты у врачей выше 30 не бывают в природе, моя мама работает за 20-25 в лучшем случае, но последние месяца два перечисляют всего по 15! Это просто невыносимо. Купить квартиру, конечно, у нас стоит меньше, но вот продукты и прочее даже дороже могут быть и это вообще ни в какие ворота.


Оу, ну, хех, о Оренбурге наслышан в этом плане. Соболезную - сам в Балаково живу, тут зарплаты вообще мизерные, но с ценами вроде как приживается. Как насчёт поиска работы в любом случае?

(в личку позже отвечу, на работу и тороплюсь как раз)


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 10, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I will definitely consider commissioning something. I'd like to see whatever else you post there first though.
> 
> While I don't share a story as sad as this one, I used to write some NSFW stuff. I had a few minor trolls comment on them. They made me feel bad, but I'm sure not as bad as the one who messed with you did...
> I feel for you and wish you the best.



Thank you so much, really


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 10, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> I literally just went on Google Translate. I needed to know what on Earth you were saying.



%D Was it helpful?


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 10, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Оу, ну, хех, о Оренбурге наслышан в этом плане. Соболезную - сам в Балаково живу, тут зарплаты вообще мизерные, но с ценами вроде как приживается. Как насчёт поиска работы в любом случае?
> 
> (в личку позже отвечу, на работу и тороплюсь как раз)



Я пока учусь и не смогу на нормальную работу ходить.


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 10, 2017)

I posted new artwork, guys, if you are interested~


----------



## Rykhoteth (Mar 10, 2017)

They actually linked your NSFW stuff with your IRL profiles? And you lost your job and friends over it? Damn. I've heard Russia is kind of hard on deviants, but that sucks.




dananaritos said:


> I posted new artwork, guys, if you are interested~


Very nice. Put up at least four examples if you have more available, and put together a commission info sheet with examples, then go post that you're open for commissions with the infosheet+examples in the subforum for open art commission sales. People specifically looking to get a commission will see it there.


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 10, 2017)

Rykhoteth said:


> They actually linked your NSFW stuff with your IRL profiles? And you lost your job and friends over it? Damn. I've heard Russia is kind of hard on deviants, but that sucks.
> 
> 
> Very nice. Put up at least four examples if you have more available, and put together a commission info sheet with examples, then go post that you're open for commissions with the infosheet+examples in the subforum for open art commission sales. People specifically looking to get a commission will see it there.



I can't really say I'm a deviant. I only did that for money.
Thanks!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 10, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> As a Russian, I would also like to publicly mention that economy in Russia isn't_ that _bad - it may seem crappy, and in many directions it is, but you can find a decent job if you try good enough (I earn around $300-$400 despite not having much experience in my field, and a really good doctor can earn $500-$800 a month - I know one who works in paid polyclinic and earns $600 a month), and prices on all the important, non brand-related stuff here are _much _lower than in, say, USA (for example, you can buy a loaf of bread for as little as $0.35, and average rent for 2 bedroom apartments is just around $60-80, at least if not speaking about Moscow or St. Petersburg ). Again, I know it's not in the best shape compared to some other countries, and there's a lot of corruption going on indeed, but as of now, it's pretty liveable, and the whole "We're living poorly because economy is in crapper" seems more like an appeal to pity to me than anything.



Is it true that during times of hardship a teacher gets paid in hard liquor in smaller towns and villages?


----------



## nerdbat (Mar 10, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Is it true that during times of hardship a teacher gets paid in hard liquor in smaller towns and villages?


Don't be silly, friendo. Vodka is the only liquid here - literally, we drink it and wash hands with it and all that stuff. If you bring liquor here, it'll turn into vodka too - we don't know why (some kind of SCP?), but we're ok with it.


----------



## dananaritos (Mar 10, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Don't be silly, friendo. Vodka is the only liquid here - literally, we drink it and wash hands with it and all that stuff. If you bring liquor here, it'll turn into vodka too - we don't know why (some kind of SCP?), but we're ok with it.



%DDDD


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 10, 2017)

Closing this thread.  This is not the section for advertising commission openings.  That would be:  forums.furaffinity.net: Art Sales and Auctions

As a note for posting threads in that section:  At this time we do not permit personal reasons in advertisements for commissions.  Please keep them to your TOS and other commission relevant information, and please ensure your prices are over $5 USD.


----------

